# Vermeer tedder



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, our New Holland 4 basket tedder has finally puked for the last time. So tired of putting roll pins in the crappy design it has. Pretty much deadset on not buying a new Holland tedder but there are no good dealers around here. After doing some research it turns out that Vermeer, Pequea and New Holland 6 and 8 basket tedders are probably some of the best. I'm seriously leaning towards the Vermeer with its patented hooked tines and stout running gear and heavy frame. Does anyone have any experience with Vermeer tedders. I know that even the tines have a warranty on the vermeer- 3 years. Can't beat that. So throw some recomendations in please!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

One of my cousins bought a TE250 two years ago after demo-ing multiple brands. They chose it because of the even spread pattern. It is a nice machine. If I wasn't a cheapskate, I'd pick the Vermeer. Though I can't complain about my vicon/kvernland/NH/whatever-you-want-to-call-it. It's a good machine too and has hydraulic border tedding unlike the Vermeer.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

my neighbor has two of the 32' ones, and they run the heck out of them. I even watched them turn one over in transport position a couple of months back, the just turned it back upright and went to work.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I made a few calls today. Turns out there is darn near no Vermeer dealers in my area. Secondly upon further talks with salesman from all over the U.S. The vermeer is ten times better than the new Holland. Big surprise. Thirdly, there is no pequea dealer near me that has or will order a tedder... Which is pretty depressing because I think a pequea is the answer because no one from the Vermeer deal near me will call back-not a good sign. The dealer that I found on tractor house from Florida was saying that the starting price on the Vermeer 6 basket is 19k cash price. That's obscene considering a brand spanking new Pequea is 15k on tractor house. And same for new Holland. Jf3430 has the Pequea and if the Vermeer is really going to be that expensive forget it. Of course either brand I buy is going to have no support from the dealer since they are 100 miles away.... Ugh choices suck... Sorry for the long obtuse rant


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vermeer looks like a well built tedder. The only thing I have heard and I'm not sure if it's true or not is that the hook tines tend to wrap and not release long stemmed crops like oat hay and sudan.

Have you looked into a Krone tedder? They are very heavily and well built and in my opinion the best on the market. When was looking to buy a tedder last year it came down to Vermeer or Krone and I liked the Krone a bit better and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow. I totally forgot about krone.. Add that to the list and delete New Holland.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We think the best built tedder or rotary rake is Kuhn


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> Wow. I totally forgot about krone.. Add that to the list and delete New Holland.


 Claas and Kuhn are two others you might want to look at as well.


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

One other thought in your search, if you have a Deere dealer nearby, the six basket Frontier TD2427 is made by Pequea (same as TT6000). I am not sure about the four basket Frontier tedders.


----------



## Pequea (Jun 12, 2014)

The Pequea HT6100 (six basket carted) is equivalent to the Frontier TD3427 and the HT4100 (four basket) is the Frontier TD3418.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The field edge control and being built like a tank sold us on the Krone. It has enough weight and big enough tires not to bounce all over the field.

Edge control in action.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Vermeer is just a Lely tedder. Known as fairly good machines in UK. Seems they are "cheaper" than some other mainland european tedders in the UK.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Vermeer is just a Lely tedder. Known as fairly good machines in UK. Seems they are "cheaper" than some other mainland european tedders in the UK.


Ya taught me something Zuki, had no idea. Is it built in NA? Can you buy a Lely in the States?


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vermeer is pretty much out of picture. Cannot seem to get any dealer to call back. Pretty much the same for all the tedders I want. Very discouraging. Ive literally left 6 messages for different salesman at separate dealers. Never been so hard to give dealers my money before.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Seth, do you have a Krone dealer close by?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a Krone.....built like a tank.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know but I think they are built in the UK. I have seen them for sale in the US but I've never seen a new one. Lely and Vermeer have had some kind of agreement for many years.



SVFHAY said:


> Ya taught me something Zuki, had no idea. Is it built in NA? Can you buy a Lely in the States?


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got some calla back today,

Krone1. Finally got a call back from Krone dealer, said they were swamped and apologized, good sign and a nice salesman.

The Krone tedder 6 basket with running gear and two point hookup - $19000

Pequea 6 and 8 basket respectively 17500 & 24500

Vermeer 6 and 8 basket respectively 19750 and $26950


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What do new 4 baskets run? I almost made up my mind on a Vermeer til I got the proce quote. $9200 for a te170. Does that sound right?

How about the prized Krone 4 basket tedders?


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I sell a tedder that is made in Pennsylvania from Esche Hay Equipment i am in east Texas and this is the best built tedder I have seen and there is some Krone,Vermeer JD NH around here and customers have been impressed and they sell for $7000.00 a four basket 18 ft wide with hyd raise and tilt. www.rosshayandsprigsfarm.com


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought a 4 basket Krone from Buenings in Effingam IL this past spring for $8100 I believe. Deere wanted $11500 for a 4 basket Frontier and didn't seem to interested in ordering one. I really like our Krone and don't know how we ever made hay without one.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What do new 4 baskets run? I almost made up my mind on a Vermeer til I got the proce quote. $9200 for a te170. Does that sound right?
> How about the prized Krone 4 basket tedders?


 3 years ago I paid $7700 for my Krone 4 basket. Vermeer was $7,500 if I remember correctly. I have been pleased with my Krone but there is an adjustment that needs to be made to the tines to keep it from windrowing light or dryer hay. I have to say though I think my next tedder will be a Vermeer 6 basket.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

we paid 33,000 for a 33 foot vermeer and it was the best money we ever spent. we need to add another big tedder and it will be a vermeer after using this one. haven't had a krone so i can't say one way or the other, but we have either owned or tried most of the rest. vermeer is it.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

H&S has a 4 basket. Same as Sitrex.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why not buy a Pequea and have it truck shipped to you? You could go on U-ship and probably get it shipped from a dealer for under $1,000.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Why not buy a Pequea and have it truck shipped to you? You could go on U-ship and probably get it shipped from a dealer for under $1,000.


What do they run?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Farmineer95 said:


> H&S has a 4 basket. Same as Sitrex.


I have a Rhino 2 basket currently. Think it is sitrex also. It lacks quality.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> What do they run?


$15,000. Which is $2,500-$5,000 less than others.
My guess is shipping wouldn't be more than $500-$1,000.

If money no object, Id go Krone. I think theyre the Mercedes Benz of tedders. But if money tight and heavy duty quality still needed, then Pequea would be the way to go. Strong tedder with a nice cart, easy fold up, solid transport, road lights. Made in USA. USA gearboxes.
Cant go wrong with either one. I went with Pequea because Im on a tighter budget.


----------



## Pequea (Jun 12, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> What do they run?


Hello! We know you're looking at a few different tedders right now, but we wanted to put in our two cents. Pequea does offer a 4-basket tedder, our HT4100. You can a look at a brochure with our tedders here: http://bit.ly/1Y8fjBW; or here: www.pequea.com/hay-tools/hay-tedders/turbo-tedders. Since we do not have a dealer in your part of Minnesota, we would be willing to work out a deal wherein you could buy directly from us. If you'd like to hear more, give us a call at 717-354-4343 and ask for Bob Beachy. Good luck as you continue your search!


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pequea shows 7 tine arms per rotor. Sitrex is 6. Pequea is about 100 lbs heavier. Looke like frame is a wider tube. Can see where that is beneficial at the hinges to spread out the pins more. Pequea lists it as 18'2" where sitrex rt5800 shows 19' working width.

Is there a big difference in results in quantity of tine arms?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Farmineer95 said:


> Pequea shows 7 tine arms per rotor. Sitrex is 6. Pequea is about 100 lbs heavier. Looke like frame is a wider tube. Can see where that is beneficial at the hinges to spread out the pins more. Pequea lists it as 18'2" where sitrex rt5800 shows 19' working width.
> 
> Is there a big difference in results in quantity of tine arms?


That's going to depend on how it's geared and how fast of a ground speed is chosen.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a great vermeer dealer near us and I believe he ships a long distance. His prices are very good. Triple H Equipment Inc 2368 Robert Fulton Hwy, Peach Bottom Pa 17563. 717 548 3775. Jim Huber, outstanding man and dealer. I know this a long way, but I believe I would call him. I have an 8 basket 32 footer, have had it for years and has been a good machine.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

all the talk here seems to be about price. the need of a tedder is to make hay quicker.if a tedder is cheap but does not accelerate hay drying was it a bargain. i would concentrate on what brand i want then shop prices. that brings me to my next part. we live in maine a lot of our parts and equipment come from pa and oh. but for a small difference in price i will always buy local. it's always good to reach out and touch someone when there's a problem. i don't mean a phone call, i mean rap a part around their neck. but that's me


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I can second what Bob M said about Triple H Equipment. Dealt with him for hay equipment when we lived in MD, didn't know he would ship euipment. Have bought parts from them since moving to KY.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hay rake said:


> all the talk here seems to be about price. the need of a tedder is to make hay quicker.if a tedder is cheap but does not accelerate hay drying was it a bargain. i would concentrate on what brand i want then shop prices. that brings me to my next part. we live in maine a lot of our parts and equipment come from pa and oh. but for a small difference in price i will always buy local. it's always good to reach out and touch someone when there's a problem. i don't mean a phone call, i mean rap a part around their neck. but that's me


Seems like he interested in quality brands, but doesn't have anything available in his area.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Krone isn't too far away. Vermeer and Kuhn are close. I will be looking closer at the Pequea. I was set on a Vermeer, but that could change.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> What do new 4 baskets run? I almost made up my mind on a Vermeer til I got the proce quote. $9200 for a te170. Does that sound right?
> 
> How about the prized Krone 4 basket tedders?


I just started working at a Vermeer dealer. and I literally just priced out the TE170 for my Dad this morning. $9200 sounds pretty close. Not sure who you are working with, but I'm guessing they would take $8900.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't forget about Claas 4 basket. Long story short. loaned a tedder from dealer to use as a demo. it worked great also had the offset tedding for outside row. to spread it to the inside. that feature worked so good. if the dealer was not so rude I would have bought it. He really ticked me off even when I dropped it off the employee was not so nice. I walked away still don't have a tedder.


----------

